# Swing Jacket pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Received this in a email and thought others might enjoy this pattern.

http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/%5Bnode%3Aid%5D/pdf/en/Swing%20Jacket%20_%20Yarn%20_%20Free%20Knitting%20Patterns%20_%20Crochet%20Patterns%20_%20Yarnspirations.pdf


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the link - love this sweater


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks, beautiful sweater!


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. I have just the yarn for this in my stash.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Plese can you advise whether the yarn is double knit / worsted etc. I absolutely love the pattern - thanks for sharing.


mombr4 said:


> Received this in a email and thought others might enjoy this pattern.
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/%5Bnode%3Aid%5D/pdf/en/Swing%20Jacket%20_%20Yarn%20_%20Free%20Knitting%20Patterns%20_%20Crochet%20Patterns%20_%20Yarnspirations.pdf


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Am I just not seeing how much yarn is required? Love the sweater, and want to check my supplies.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

dianes1717 said:


> Am I just not seeing how much yarn is required? Love the sweater, and want to check my supplies.


It is 2 threads carried together for sweater so is 7-8 skeins depending on size. Uses size 11 needles I wonder what changes would need to be in order to do single yarn and size 8 needles. Love the pattern, do not need the bulk! I will have to try and see. Have been making so many little ones I forget about my sizes. lol


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

dianes1717 said:


> Am I just not seeing how much yarn is required? Love the sweater, and want to check my supplies.


Copied from pattern:
Simply Soft
Sizes S/M L 1X/2X
Balls 8 7 8
GAUGE
In St st, using U.S. size 11 (8mm) needles and yarn doubled, 11 sts and 15 rows = 4"/10cm
In k2, p2 rib, using U.S. size 11 (8mm) needles and yarn doubled, 12 sts and 16 rows = 4"/10cm


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Grammylynn--I love your idea. The picuture does not look bulky, but it has to be if the yarn is doubled. If you figure out how to make it with a single yarn, please post. That is way beyound my capabilities.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to see so many will be enjoying this pattern.

I didn't think the picture looked like a bulky sweater, but also didn't look at the pattern before posting the link.

Grammylynn, if you do figure out how to use a single yarn please post here. Would also love to know how to be able to do this rather then knitting with two strands.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Grammylynn, if you do figure out how to use a single yarn please post here. Would also love to know how to be able to do this rather then knitting with two strands.


Me too! Please


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Any designeers out there that might take this on as a project?


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

okay you guys! How much is a skein in |America 100grams or 50 grams?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Both. There are 50 gram skeins and 100 gram skeins.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

About the skeins. Since this pattern is produce by Caron, I am sure they used Caron yarn. I believe they us 50 gram skeins. Hope that helps. Somebody chine in here if I do not have this correct. You could always do a search on Caron yarn and I think that will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Caron Simply Soft - 100% Acrylic - 
6 oz. - 315 yards - 170 gram skeins.

Some beautiful colors:
http://www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=caron+simply+soft+yarn


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Moosie!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

WandaT said:


> Thanks Moosie!


You're welcome.
Just by chance received e-mail just now that has the direct source for simply soft and there are many, many more colors. Check below:
http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/simply-soft


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh! Then I wonder what size of skein this pattern takes! I guess the 100gram one.
quote=WandaT]Both. There are 50 gram skeins and 100 gram skeins.[/quote]


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

[quote Oh! Then I wonder what size of skein this pattern takes! I guess the 100gram one.]

Caron Simply Soft - 100% Acrylic - 
6 oz. - 315 yards - 170 gram skeins.

Pattern says:
Simply Soft
Sizes S/M L 1X/2X
Balls 8 7 8


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I am confused...Why is it 8 skeins for s/m 7 for L and 8 for 1x/2x?

I do believe it should be 7/8/8 at least.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the pattern was designed to use Caaron Simply soft yarn. A skein has 315 yards each. Hope that s helpful.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

They do describe this as a "jacket" and that idea that it is outer-wear fits in with doubling the yarn. Advantage of doubled yarn is that this will work up fast. Bad news is it might not be the sweater of choice if you are put off by the weight of the thing when finished. I too would love it if someone figured out how to make it with one strand.


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

So glad there was discussion regarding the yarn. I was totaling confused and thought it was me!!!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cute on first inspection...but I'm afraid it would be heavy in real life causing it to stretch out of shape. If done in a DK weight I believe it would be less likely to stretch out and would drape nicer around the body. Otherwise really cute.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WandaT said:


> About the skeins. Since this pattern is produce by Caron, I am sure they used Caron yarn. I believe they us 50 gram skeins. Hope that helps. Somebody chine in here if I do not have this correct. You could always do a search on Caron yarn and I think that will tell you what you need to know.


I downloaded the pattern. Caron "Simply Soft" is the yarn that was used. 6 ounce skeins, 315 yards in a skein.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Received this in a email and thought others might enjoy this pattern.
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/%5Bnode%3Aid%5D/pdf/en/Swing%20Jacket%20_%20Yarn%20_%20Free%20Knitting%20Patterns%20_%20Crochet%20Patterns%20_%20Yarnspirations.pdf


One more to add to my pattern stash. Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Love the jacket TY very much for the pattern


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Received this in a email and thought others might enjoy this pattern.
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/%5Bnode%3Aid%5D/pdf/en/Swing%20Jacket%20_%20Yarn%20_%20Free%20Knitting%20Patterns%20_%20Crochet%20Patterns%20_%20Yarnspirations.pdf


I actually started this, got about half way up the back and decided I did not like it. The back is HUGH! Also, I did not at all like the 'fabric' produced by carrying two strands of yarn (as the pattern directs).

I am not saying don't make this, just sharing my experience. I was quite saddened to abandon the project because I really like the look if it.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, lovely jacket/cardi. Pattern downloaded!
Hannet


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Received this in a email and thought others might enjoy this pattern.
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/%5Bnode%3Aid%5D/pdf/en/Swing%20Jacket%20_%20Yarn%20_%20Free%20Knitting%20Patterns%20_%20Crochet%20Patterns%20_%20Yarnspirations.pdf


Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so glad that so many like the pattern and hope you all enjoy making it.

Now for all of the comments re: the doubling of the yarn, I am not a designer by any means but in the past when wanting to make a pattern and not wanting to use the yarn the pattern called for I would try to find a yarn that I got the same stitch gauge. 

So I am wondering if wanting to make the pattern with a single strand of yarn, and found another yarn that you like and get the same gauge I would think that the finished pattern would come out the same size.

Again I am not a designer but have made many sweaters over the years and very rarely used the yarn called for in the pattern.

I posted a question for those who are more experienced and hopefully they will comment with their opinion.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

I, too, downloaded the pattern as it is really pretty. But aran weight doubled! Seems like it would be super bulky. Not really appealing. Waiting for all you experts to figure out a single strand. Pretty please.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I wonder if we voiced our concerns to Caron if they would put their experts to work on a solution. It appears to me that there is a lot of interst in this pattern, but no one is interested in the doubled Aran yarn requirement.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

nice pattern.....thanks


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Size 11 needles are large, probably the right size for the doubled yarn. That plus the ribbing makes for BULK. There has to be a way to 'shrink' this to single aran and still have it looking good.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I would love to make this without doubling the yarn as well. Maybe a chunky yarn would give guage. I'm going to try it.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Yotburn: If you get guage, please let us know!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I sure will. Probably won't get to it until tomorrow, but as soon as I do I'll let you know.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WandaT said:


> I wonder if we voiced our concerns to Caron if they would put their experts to work on a solution. It appears to me that there is a lot of interst in this pattern, but no one is interested in the doubled Aran yarn requirement.


I actually tried calling both numbers on their web site to get no one is available, so I called back and after hitting 0 many times I actually got a person.

I left a message since the person who deals with the designs is out this week, but they thought someone else there might be able to help. To my surprise I got a call back within about 10 minutes.

I explained the issue we are all having of using 2 strands of yarn to make this pattern, since it seems that it would be to heavy.

her response was that the designer designed it this way and it is not a light weight sweater but a bulky sweater. I mentioned I was surprised since most swing jacket patterns are not bulky since it takes away from the flare of the jacket.

She is going to check to see if there might have been any corrections on the pattern (since the # of balls for each size is incorrect) and email it to me. She is also going to try to contact the designer if she is able to and see if they might be willing to call or email me so I can ask some questions. I won't hold my breath but you never know. Maybe I will be lucky to get a reply.

She also suggested if wanting to use one strand to use a bulky weight yarn where you would get the stitch gauge.

I am going to try and do a search for the designer, and hope to get a reply from this woman or the designer.

I also posted a question here on the forum this morning, re: this pattern and using one strand of yarn apposed to two strands. You can read the comment some have posted.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213529-1.html

don't know if this will help anyone wanting to make this pattern.

I will update the post should I get any other information to pass on about the pattern.


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

I love this cardi! Looks like it would knit up super fast.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Mombr4: Thank you for taking the lead on this. You have made progress. So, let's see where it goes. We might just have a little KAL on this pattern! Thanks again.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I am going to get some Simply Soft and do a guage swatch to see what the drape looks like, etc. Will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you for attempting this. Really like the jacket and would love to make it, but not with double yarn.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WandaT said:


> Mombr4: Thank you for taking the lead on this. You have made progress. So, let's see where it goes. We might just have a little KAL on this pattern! Thanks again.


I actually did a search for the designer and found she passed, but a friend has her email address for any questions re: her patterns. I did try sending a email so will see if and what kind of response I get.

The woman at Caron suggested using a single strand of a bulky yarn, but I don't know that the drape of the sweater will look right.

Hopefully we will figure this out and we will all be able to make this pattern.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I talked to any friend of mine who is a good knitter. She agrees with you about the drape issue.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I made this one for a friend and it turned out great! Pretty easy pattern actually. She wanted camel/cream so I used the Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted. I was pretty proud of it!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I made this one for a friend and it turned out great! Pretty easy pattern actually. She wanted camel/cream so I used the Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted. I was pretty proud of it!


Are you saying that you knitted it with just one strand of worsted weight? How did that affect the fit? Did it work up smaller than the pattern indicated?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting the picture with the link for those of us who might not want to go to a link without knowing what was there.
Phew! That was a long one!
I try to post pictures as well.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thanks for posting the picture with the link for those of us who might not want to go to a link without knowing what was there.
> Phew! That was a long one!
> I try to post pictures as well.


your welcome,

I always post a picture with the link so people can see what the pattern is with out having to go to the link.

I hope you enjoy the pattern.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I knitted a swatch with the double yarn (Caron) and it made a nice sample. Maybe double yarn might not be bad after all.


----------

